

Scrapheap Transhumanism - mhb
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/enhanced/scrapheap-transhumanism

======
yhxnfm
I never understood why is it such an outrage to healthcare practicioners to
ask fo any sort of "non-essential" electronic device to be implanted. Why is
it that plastic surgery is widely accepted, but when a guy want's a magnet put
into his fingertip he looked at like he was some kind of freak.

